# Eye glass glare - please help!



## butterflygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey all! Could anyone help me figure out the best way to get rid of eye glass glare AFTER the photograph's been taken? I didn't even notice it when I was taking the photographs and now I want to kick myself! Please, any help would be greatly appreciated! I'd love it if someone could tell me the easiest way to dim it in PhotoShop.

Thanks in advance!

Here are two that need help:

1.






2.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 26, 2007)

try selected a chunk of glare on the glasses and darken it using curves for example. It should at least look better. if you feather your selection and then copy the selection to a layer you should get a better results and be abl to see what your doing better.


----------



## butterflygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks! I will try that!  Her eyes aren't completely gone, so I guess that's a good thing, but the glare is still a little distracting.

Anyone else with any words of wisdom? Pretty please...?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's almost impossible to remove it without doing eye reconstruction with the clone stamp. 

During the shooting though, you should check your angles and if you can't avoid it, at least polarize it.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 5, 2007)

dont pertain to your question, but her glasses being crooked is killing me more then the glare (1st shot)


----------

